
11,000 pound flywheel comes loose from its moorings - hwstar
http://www.10news.com/news/11k-pound-flywheel-caused-poway-explosion?google_editors_picks=true
======
mkempe
A good reminder that as an engineer you have a responsibility to make design
choices that include safety and security, not just solving one aspect of a
problem or optimizing for cost.

Reading Henry Petroski's books helps understand the tensions between
engineering, design, risk, quality, and failure. I'd love to know of other
authors or books focused on theses themes.

~~~
hwstar
I agree. Sometimes though pressure from management puts an engineer in a no-
win situation. I'm not saying this happened in this accident.

If management pressure forces an engineer to do something which will risk the
lives of others, then the engineer must have saved enough of an emergency fund
to quit as that is the only way out of such a situation.

